# Leather Coral & Crocea Clam Compatiblity



## kmwlww (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a leather coral and 2 Crocea clams placed closely together. Due to the growth of the Leather Coral, polyps are coming very close to the clam mantle. Will this cause a problem if there is contact?


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

No there shouldnt be any stinging going on. As long as both are able to get suffcient light and not be shaded by the Leather they should be just fine.


----------



## kmwlww (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you


----------

